# Diet when on cycle?



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

I just read that somebody recommends that you take your bodyweight in pounds, and multiply it by 2 to get your requirements of p/c/f when on a cycle? So say a 160lb guy would need 320g protein, 320g carbs and 320g fats? What do you guys think of this?

I'm 154lbs and currently getting 325 pro, 385 carbs and only 70g fats. Currently on my 14 days off of the 14 on, 14 off low dose dbol cycle. Strength and weight is going up ok but i want to take full advantage of my cycle and get the most out of it that i can. Could somebody please help me out a little with the quantity and balance of ratios of my p/c/f.

At the moment i get my fats from having pumpkin seeds, walnuts, almonds, extra virgin olive oil and from the yolks when i have 4 whites and 2 whole eggs scrambled. Any suggestions for other and maybe better fat sources?

Before anybody screams abuse at me for trying aas when still at a low bodyweight, i just want to add that i have been training for a few years and have built up good muscularity. I'm not big due to previous bad habits of staying lean too much and undereating. Thats all changed now and its time to get some beef packed on. Can't post pics due to comp breaking recently and cant sort out camera drivers. If anybody was interested in them just pm me and i'll send you a link to view them on another site, as i have a couple of pics from the past year elsewhere.

Thanks in advance for all your help . . . . . . its greatly appreciated


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i would advise

300P

300C

130F

this gives an even ratio of kcals from the individual macros

you wont need more food than this at your weight

if you get fat on this then reduce the kcals by 500

this would be a reduction of 40g P&C and 20g F


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> i would advise
> 
> 300P
> 
> ...


alright jimmy

quick question mate whats macros


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

ok, i need to take a review of my diet. Gained well in the past 4 weeks but not all muscle, belly has been getting a bit too big too.

First couple of weeks see first post for p/c/f ratios, i'll list the other 2 weeks ratios below.

0700 oats, milk, apple, pro powder, pumpkin seeds. 45p 90c 20f

0945 chicken, rice, spinach, almonds. 50p 40c 20f

1245 chicken, rice, veg, walnuts. 50p 40c 20f

1530 pre wo shake. cott cheese,pro powder,olive oil,oatmeal,banana. 50p 50c 30f

1615 train

1745 pro powder/dex 22p 30c

1830 chicken,yam,salad 50p 50c

2100 tuna, walnuts 50p 30f

Nuts or seeds wil be either peanut butter, almonds, walnuts, pumpkin seeds or sunflower seeds. Sometimes mix olive oil into rice rather than have nuts. If i decide not to have chicken at sometime i would have 4 egg whites and 2 whole eggs followed by tuna, to get the same 50g of protein expected. This is not a strict daily diet but it is a typical days eating.

As i'm training in the evening i'm thinking of dropping my fats by 20g and keeping carbs at breakfast, pre wo, pwo and ppwo. This would have my ratios at roughly 300p/220c/100f.

Does this sound like a good plan? I still want to bulk but get a little grip on the belly rather let it get out of control and ruin my long term bulking idea.


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

I've had a day with not much appetite and slowly my stomach has shrunk:confused: Don't think i gained as much fat as first thought, seems as though its just the volume of food and water keeps my gut expanded for sometime?

Still going to go with the plan of dropping the carbs a little this week but a change in my training will have me soon reintroducing them! Previously doing HIT with 3 min rest and now starting vince girondas 8x8 with 20-30 secs rest. Metabolism will fire up again after the week is out:hungry:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lux said:


> ok, i need to take a review of my diet. Gained well in the past 4 weeks but not all muscle, belly has been getting a bit too big too.
> 
> First couple of weeks see first post for p/c/f ratios, i'll list the other 2 weeks ratios below.
> 
> ...


Not bad, better than most I have seen.

I would add a fat on your meal before last.

Last meal of protein and fats is good.


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheers Hacksii, i have always avoided having fat at that time as its the first whole food meal after training. Am i right in thinking that protein in carbs is the usual combo? Or would i be safe to add a little fat in there like you say?

Feeling better about the size of my belly now the day is nearly over. I have regularly taken Sunday as i kind of break for my body day. Still eating clean but nowhere near the amount of food and water i get down my neck for the other 6 days of the week.


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh yeah, the lack of red meat is due to my weird eating habits:crazy: I forced myself to turn away from vegetarian a couple of years ago to help me make better gains. Got sick of tuna and forced myself onto chicken. Eggs are getting more into my diet as the weeks go by. Just can't face a big steak yet though. . . .but give me a big mac and i'll wolf it down:confused: Could also do with forcing myself onto salmon,mackeral etc as long as its no fish that winks at me


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

yah, after a workout protein and fats.

But actually most of the protocol's PWO are bogus.

Sure the body is insulin sensitive but not at the rate and time people think.

I think if you used a slower carb you would be just as good if not better.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Lux said:


> I just read that somebody recommends that you take your bodyweight in pounds, and multiply it by 2 to get your requirements of p/c/f when on a cycle? So say a 160lb guy would need 320g protein, 320g carbs and 320g fats? What do you guys think of this?
> 
> I'm 154lbs and currently getting 325 pro, 385 carbs and only 70g fats. Currently on my 14 days off of the 14 on, 14 off low dose dbol cycle. Strength and weight is going up ok but i want to take full advantage of my cycle and get the most out of it that i can. Could somebody please help me out a little with the quantity and balance of ratios of my p/c/f.
> 
> ...


i think you could have gained weight naturally b4 jumpin into using gear - undereating isn't an excuse, by adding quality fats into your diet you can add 6-700 calories without realising - i realise you put b4 anyone screams abuse but i feel i ought to say that. On the other hand m8, its totaly up to you but you can sometimes make it harder to gain weight naturally by using too soon - no bitch anyhow pal


----------

